# Dirty question: do you put toilet paper in the head?



## legarots (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you put toilet paper in the head?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Only used TP


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

depends if it's the kind of head that won't choke every time you put anything in it. Some will, others will "handle" anything.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

4 squares at a time. Once you do this 4 times; flush. 

I have never had a blocked head. (Where is the wood on which to knock?)


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We don't. We don't flush anything that you don't eat or drink first.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

I love it when you talk dirty...
Yes, but there are strict limits on the # of squares with a severe penalty for non-compliance.


----------



## southshoreS24 (Aug 31, 2009)

get the boat safe tp that while may not be as thick, cushy, or strong as other types it degrades fast and does't clog as easy.


----------



## Osprey410 (May 4, 2010)

eeeewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bobwebster (Jan 25, 2005)

Occasionally, but I take it off the roll first.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

remetau said:


> We don't. We don't flush anything that you don't eat or drink first.


I'm with reme. After a complete re-plumb of the Smacktanic, there's no reason to flush TP. That so American.

"Put the skank in the sea." (I got that quote from a BP exec by the way).


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes and with no restrictions. We've been boating and following this unrestricted use for 12 years and have only had to unplug the head once and that is when the daughter of one of my friends flushed a tampax. 10 minute job to unbolt the connection and retrieve the tampax, but wouldn't you know it, she didn't want it back!


----------



## BobS2 (Sep 16, 2008)

As long as the paper gets good and wet, no problems so far. I tell guests to flush the solids then use the paper and flush again. Two minor flushes instead of a whole bowl full of nasty. 25 year old Raritan (knocking on porcelain). But then I also tell them to make sure to use the can in the marina before we go out.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

I shudder to think what you do with it otherwise!

Ten years on the current boat & head and have been using the "traditional" method of disposal without incident the whole time.

"I'll be glad to help you with those dock lines on return - but don't hand me that stinkin' bag your holdin' "


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Flush TP without issue.

When new crew or guests come on board, and periodically for frequent guests, I make the following speech:

"Consider the size of the hoses and valves. See this (show joker valve)? Everything has to go through it. In the event that you clog the head by using too much toilet paper I will happily stand in the door to the head and pass you tools and advice while you clear it."

Only one clog in four years, and that from someone who demonstrably had no clue at all.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

wwilson said:


> I shudder to think what you do with it otherwise!


Ditto.

Boatload of kids. Never had any problems flushing tp.

The toilets are designed to handle tp. Paper is easier for them to handle than most things you've eaten.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

plastic bag it and take it to shore just like the even stinkier bag of garbage--tp is no stinkier than is regular garbage--i feed the biodegradable stuff to fishies and burdees while at sea and punch holes in the metal items needing disposal--someone has to return the metals and metal salts to the earth--but never let it float!!! i double bag everything and there is no stink in the boat---the fuel docks and places to stopover always have garbage and trash containers so isnt a problem--even in mexico and virgin islands.....the boatsafe tp is sooo easily broken down as to be useless in its assigned job---therefore i never buy it--i choose the big job tp--charmin ultra strong mega rolls lol.....doesnt fall apart in hand....that is not fun. i have lived on board since 1990----and the WORST thing i have ever found was boat safe tp.

nothing goes into the head on my boat hasnt been ingested first.....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

15 years. No clogs. Always flush. We only use marine grade/rv grade TP. It dissolves quickly. Not as good as your friendly Charmin, but dissolves better.

Brian


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

I wonder how many who flush tp live on their boats?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

remetau said:


> I wonder how many who flush tp live on their boats?


Cruisingdad lives on his boat.

I've never been permanent live-aboard. I've done several multi-month stints, but the longest I've lived aboard continuously was about 3 months. We typically had a crew of 5-8 on board with that single head. So it got used plenty and the one time it ever had trouble was with a feminine product from a guest (language barrier). TP -- never an issue.

On our current boat much the same -- lots of kids and guests, all flushing with tp. No problems.

I don't subscribe to the "only what comes out of you" rule. Like I said, soft pliable tp is not nearly as challenging for the plumbing as some of what exits your body. Ask Sailhog.  

Sorry, but the whole "bagging" idea makes me gag. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JohnRPollard said:


> Sorry, but the whole "bagging" idea makes me gag. To each their own, I suppose.


I know what you mean, but the "house rule" when we sail the Caribbean (and are anchored in shallow areas) is that you use the bag... it's remarkable what a person can get used to!

It's not so bad, and as long as you seal the bag and you're careful to make regular 'garbage runs' when you can there's no more residual odor than when flushing the works....

btw here at home it's flushed - the only head disassembly we've had to do was for excessive human contribution (talk about YUK) and another time a niece accidentally flushed a clothespeg.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am one of those that can't imagine NOT flushing it.
Buy the stuff made for Marine/RV holding tanks and never a problem.
BTW, you can get the TP from big box stores like Walmart and K-Mart at a nice savings in compared to a Marine Supply.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I flush the TP. BUT, some folks with boats, due to the clogging issue, or equal do not flush TP. I was at a local restaurant one time and could not figure out why there was a garbage can in the flusher. Turns out, folks from Mexico, where a lot of the staff was from, and from an area, that had issues with flushing TP down toilets, so they were leaving it on the floor! owner figured out the issue, could not train everyone, including guest, so he stuck a can in the toilet compartments.....

Anyway, to me, dirty TP would be no different that cleaning up after the dog or cat, or horse farms I haul away literally 10-50 cubic yards/meters of material every few months. We seem to get disgusted with our own waste, yet animal/pet waste we are more lax on dealing with it per say. Not sure that lax is the right work, or just do not want to touch deal with our own is maybe better.

With work, I deal with 3 mulches, compost, animal manure based, or sludge based, amazing how many are disgusted with the idea if composted sludge in there yards vs the other two.........

Marty


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I guess as boaters we could just do what they do in India, huh? Always shake with the right hand, btw.


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

JohnRPollard said:


> Sorry, but the whole "bagging" idea makes me gag. To each their own, I suppose.


Yup!

1) Steer clear of wakes ahead, 
2) Shake only with the right hand and
3) Never, ever offer help with "the bags"


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Nothing in our head that wasn't eaten first. I'd rather use a generous amount of comfortable TP, and bag it; than 4 squares of flimsy RV TP just for the "priviledge" of flushing it. After 8 years living aboard, I'm so trained I don't flush TP on land either (sometimes to the bemusement of my hosts LOL)


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya, now shave your head and you will really be an old salt. Someone should tell the ladies that use a huge clump to wipe after P"ing to bag it.


----------



## ehmanta (Sep 12, 2006)

Gosh, this seems kinda personal We are admitted flushers and I am not ashamed!!! We usually buy the stuff that is good for septic sytems and have never had an issue with clogs. I do re-build the head every four-five years with a rebuild kit.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

I got the answer....

an adjustable, damped down, pressure washer. Gives whole new meaning to the old 'save water, shower with a friend' stuff.....hey.. This could be fun...


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

Most every long term cruising sailor I have met is in the no flush camp. Maybe its that they are older and like soft tp as opposed to that worthless marine tp that doesn't clog. I don't like being up to my elbows in muck, so I have joined the no tp down the head camp. I tell guests this before they come aboard, if they don't like it they can find some other boat to sail on for free. 

I figure its pretty easy to put the waste paper in a plastic bag,and dispose of later. Taking a head apart is more difficult, easy choice for me. 

michael


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

On my boat, we flush the TP. On my parents' boat, we bagged it. Depends on the details of pumps and plumbing. 

One doesn't necessarily need special holding tank toilet paper -- test your regular paper by taking a sheet, putting it in a bucket with some water, stir every 10 minutes or whatever, and see how long it takes for the sheet to disintegrate. 

We use TP made from recycled paper fiber, "Seventh Generation" is the brand in our area. It's what we use at home as well as on the boat. We haven't had any problems with it on the boat.


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Liveaboard*

Full-time liveaboard last three years with a macerator head and real TP, no problems at all. Macerator makes chews the TP into teeney tiny pieces.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

eryka said:


> .... I'd rather use a generous amount of comfortable TP, and bag it; than 4 squares of flimsy RV TP just for the "priviledge" of flushing it....


There's no "squares" limit on our boat. Just like at home, feel free to use whatever it takes.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

The only time I don't flush my TP is when I am on Pollards boat!!


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

CGMojo said:


> Full-time liveaboard last three years with a macerator head and real TP, no problems at all. Macerator makes chews the TP into teeney tiny pieces.


Does it work with Baggies?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Cruisingdad said:


> The only time I don't flush my TP is when I am on Pollards boat!!


So that explains the rank smell. We thought it was just your residual body odor! (You know, being a live-aboard and all.)

Which locker did you hide it in?


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Yes!*

No baggies or sanitary wipes (they're cloth and get jammed in the blades), but I think it came from Asplundh and can handle just about anything else. Combined with decent suction, it's best to be well clear when you hit the switch.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't flush the paper and I am surprised with the poll results. All my boating friends do the same. The small inox (or plastic) container on the head is the place everybody put the papers (inside a plastic bag). Around here, only no boaters on a boat flush the papers.

Regards

Paulo


----------

